# Pooch Test - Seven



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

She would be an average of 2 months along right now.

The first pics are from a few months ago when she was open. Last picture it today's picture.
























What do you think? I haven't bothered to draw blood because it's too late in the year for me to try breeding her again and the only buck on the property is too short for her and we didn't have much luck when we tried that originally.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

No one wants to look at poor Seven's tail end? LOL!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I say yes. And thank you for having those before pictures!


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

I was glad I still had them, I thought for sure I deleted those old ones, but nope they were still there. 

I thought yes too, its right there at the 60day mark but you can see the smoothing out of the vulva. Be nice to have some Nubian kids running around...in the heat of summer...yuck.


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

I'm not a pooch test person at all, but I can see a noticable difference in her vulva between the pictures. In the bottom picture her vulva appears longer and not as wide or "puffy". Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Yup that's what I see to, a nice smoothing out. Maybe I'll take another picture next month and compare again


----------

